# posting photos



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Check your pop-up Blocker in IE11, if that's what you are using.
If you use the Google toolbar, it also has a pop-up blocker built in.

When you click "manage attachments", that second window should come up.
Then click "choose file" , pick the Picture you want. The name of the File then shows up next to "choose file".
Then click "upload" and you're done.
:wink2:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

...You may also try a different Browser, I like Opera and Firefox.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Deja-vue said:


> Check your pop-up Blocker in IE11, if that's what you are using.
> If you use the Google toolbar, it also has a pop-up blocker built in.
> 
> When you click "manage attachments", that second window should come up.
> ...


This is just one of a few things my computer thinks needed to be changed. :vs_mad: Shot the duck.:biggrin2:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Deja-vue said:


> ...You may also try a different Browser, I like Opera and Firefox.


 Thank you, it was the blocker set on high.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

LOL, that Dog doesn't look happy at all.
Good thing you found the problem.


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

Stop using Explorer please


----------

